
Show HN: Wall of Stickers, hexagonal sticker for your laptop - siscia
https://wallofstickers.com/
======
siscia
Author here, if you have any question feel free to comment here.

~~~
GordonS
Why hexagons?

~~~
siscia
Have a look at this page:
[http://hexb.in/sticker.html](http://hexb.in/sticker.html)

